# Tappers Upholstery. Birmingham



## bozzer

We've just returned from having the cab seats reupholstered by Tappers.

We stayed at the Caravan Club site at Chapel Lane Birmingham. Monday morning Richard from Tappers arrived on site and took the seats away to their workshops. 5.30pm we had a phone call to say they were finished and they returned them.

An excellent job and no money taken until the job is finished and you are satisfied. Richard is very friendly and helpful and he explained if we hadn't been members of CC he would have booked for us as he is a member.

I would certainly recommend the work. 

Jan


----------



## brockley

If you don't mind me asking Jan, do you know how much they would charge for the driver and passenger seat re covered in leather?


----------



## bozzer

Hi
We've had ours covered in leather. They are Isri seats and it cost £650 including VAT. We had a quote from Regal and they were over £800.

Hope this helps
Jan


----------

